# paph. sable knight



## magnoliasplanties (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey everyone, I picked up this Paphiopedilum Sable Night from a local greenhouse. Does anyone know what hybrid this is? or have any photos of sable knight? Heres the foliage. Thanks!


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2022)

Sable Knight is Vintner's Treasure x glanduliferum, here are a couple of pics from OrchidPro.


----------



## magnoliasplanties (Jan 5, 2022)

wow how gorgeous! can't wait for mine to bloom now


----------

